# .htaccess - Umleitung etwas kompliziert



## Typhoon4win (14. November 2009)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einer Umleitung in htaccess, die ich einfach nicht bewerkstellen kann. 
Ich versuche es mal zu verständlich zu erklären. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das hin.

*Aufbau des Apache Servers*

```
/root
     /homepage1
     /homepage2
     /homepage3
     /errors
```


Wenn jetzt in den einzelnen Homepages ein Fehler passiert, sollten diese auf die Errorseiten des "/errors" Ordner zurückgreifen. 

Beispiel: 
http://IP.zu.dem.Server/homepage1/gibts_nicht.html wird aufgerufen. Da diese Seite nicht verfüg bar ist, sollte die 404.html im "/errors/ Ordner aufgerufen werden. Soweit auch kein Problem, denn dazu erstelle ich im /root Verzeichnis einfach eine .htaccess datei mit folgendem Innhalt:


```
ErrorDocument 400 /errors/400.html
ErrorDocument 401 /errors/401.html
ErrorDocument 402 /errors/402.html
ErrorDocument 403 /errors/403.html
ErrorDocument 404 /errors/404.html
```

Das gillt dann auch für alle Unterordner und funktioniert einwandfrei.



Allerdings (und jetzt kommts):
Die einzelnen Homepages kann man auch mit einem individuellen Port aufrufen. Also ungefähr so:

```
http://IP.zu.dem.Server/homepage1   <=>  http://IP.zu.dem.Server:2001
http://IP.zu.dem.Server/homepage2   <=>  http://IP.zu.dem.Server:2002
http://IP.zu.dem.Server/homepage3   <=>  http://IP.zu.dem.Server:2003
```
Die .htaccess datei des root Verzeichnises gillt zwar noch immer für die einzelnen homepages, aber die Error seiten können nicht mehr aufgerufen werden, da ja dann z.B. "http://IP.zu.dem.Server:2001/errors/404.html" aufgerufen wird, und diese datei gibt es eben nicht und es kommt die normale Darstellung des 404 Errors + Eine Info dass die 404.html die zu verwenden ist, nicht gefunden wurde.

Ich hätte es dann mit einer RewriteRule probiert aber das funktioniert leider auch nicht.

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule /.+/errors/(.*)$ /errors/$1
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

lg
Typhoon


----------

